# my website



## Steve Howard (Mar 21, 2003)

www.kenporaw.bravepages.com


----------



## Michael Billings (Mar 23, 2003)

What is up with the half dozen popups that loaded when I tried to browse your sight.  My popup stopper was so busy I finally navigated away.  May want to make it a little easier to access.

What I got to see I liked by the way.

-Michael
Kenpo-Texas.com


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 23, 2003)

I was trying to find out where you were located at in ohio? I couldn't figure it out.


----------

